# Text aus Java-Applet kopieren.



## The_Chaos (12. Sep 2006)

Hallo

Ich hab auf einer Website einen text geschrieben, und habe den abgeschickt. hab aber vergessen mir den zu kopieren. nun wird er mir nur noch in einem Java-Applet angezeigt, in welchem man keinen text markieren kann.

gibt ein eine möglichkeit, diesen text trotzdem zu kopieren? evtl. doch irgendwie markieren, oder in caches?

danke schonmal

mfg Chaos


----------



## The_S (12. Sep 2006)

Abschreiben? Screenshot machen und von ner Software die Bilder zu Text machen kann auslesen lassen? In welcher Form ist den der Text? Bzw. wie wird er dargestellt und wo gespeichert?


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

screenshot ist schwierig, da das fenster nur 6 Zeilen hoch ist, und ich nach jedem shot 6 zeilen blättern müsste. bei der länge es textes wollt ich ihn auch nicht abschreiben...

ist ein scrollfenster, wie schon gesagt 6 zeilen hoch und befindet sich in einem Java-Applet. wo es gespeichert wird ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## The_S (12. Sep 2006)

Mit wo meinte ich eigentlich die Komponente ... JTextArea, draufgezeichnet, ... Nach deiner Beschreibung könnte es sich um ein JTextArea handeln. Warum markierst du den Text nicht und kopierst ihn einfach?


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

lässt sich ja nicht markieren.


----------



## The_S (12. Sep 2006)

Naja, mit den spärlichen Infos kann dir vermutlich keiner helfen ...


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

sagt mir doch einfach was ihr an informationen benötigt. ich kenn mich mit java nicht aus.


----------



## The_S (12. Sep 2006)

Möglichkeit 1:



			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Abschreiben?



1. Hinweis auf die Infos die ich benötige



			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In welcher Form ist den der Text?



2. Hinweis



			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bzw. wie wird er dargestellt und wo gespeichert?



3. Hinweis



			
				Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit wo meinte ich eigentlich die Komponente ... JTextArea, draufgezeichnet, ...



alle bis jetzt unbeantwortet ...

Neuer Hinweis:

du könntest auch mal den link zu betreffenden Applet mit Text posten :roll:


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

Zum Abschreiben ist es leider zu viel.

1. was ist mit form gemeint? in schriftform? text?
2. Dargestellt in einem 6 Zeilen hohen scrollfenster, gespeichert warscheinlich garnicht.
3. Ich kenn mich wie gesagt nicht aus, weiß also auch nicht die komponente


----------



## The_S (12. Sep 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Abschreiben ist es leider zu viel.



Aber wäre wenn es nicht anders geht eine Alternative 

Wenn du wirklich überhaupt kA hast, wäre der Link vermutlich echt das beste, bevor wir hier Rätselraten, was es denn sein könnte  .

Achja, gespeichert muss es irgendwo sein, sonst könnteste nicht mehr darauf zugreifen


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

wird nicht gespeichert, denn wenn ich das fenster schließe 

konkret geht es um das chatfenster hier: http://www.playray.de/play/billard
wenn man auf zum spiel klickt und nen nich eingitb, kommt man in nen raum, wo man chatten kann. um das chatfenster gehts.


----------



## The_S (12. Sep 2006)

Und wie willst du deinen Text retten, wenn er nicht mehr irgendwo gespeichert ist? Kann da auch net drauf, weil die Seite von meinem Arbeitsgeber 100pro gesperrt wird.


----------



## Guest (12. Sep 2006)

ich hab die seite ja noch offen, das protokoll steht bei mir so zu sagen noch in dem fenster. wenn ich dieses schließen würde, wäre es denk ich weg. ich wüsst zumindest nicht, wo es für mich erreichbar gespeichert sein sollte. deshalb wollt ichs ja kopieren.


----------



## Guest (14. Sep 2006)

ist nun leider verloren gegangen...
trotzdem wäre ich an der lösung des problems iteressiert.


----------



## The_S (14. Sep 2006)

Abschreiben. Anders bekommst den da nicht raus.


----------

